# Oil holder (Mike)



## Tclem (May 26, 2016)

had this piece of olive burl stashed away and have made a couple of anointing oil holders lately so I pulled this piece out to make one for my pastor. Now to find more wood like this. 
I won't make the top as large on the next one. This one is around 6" and holds a 4oz vile inside of it

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2016)

That's a gorgeous chunk of wood Tony! Heck of a finish on it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 26, 2016)

Tony said:


> That's a gorgeous chunk of wood Tony! Heck of a finish on it! Tony


Thank you


----------



## MKTacop (May 26, 2016)

Gorgeous piece! I love the shape and the wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 26, 2016)

MKTacop said:


> Gorgeous piece! I love the shape and the wood.


Thank you


----------



## Mike1950 (May 26, 2016)

Nice wood and work- The title sorta threw me for a second- oil hokder but the I saw the name and knew it was missiisiisiisipian for somethin.....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (May 26, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice wood and work- The title sorta threw me for a second- oil hokder but the I saw the name and knew it was missiisiisiisipian for somethin.....


You just old and can't read the title correctly. Check it again

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson (May 26, 2016)

Who you tryin to fool, that's a pepper mill baby!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2016)

Why did you name it Mike???? Oh wait, I get it. The wood is from one of those trees in the Holy Land that's like 2000 years old right?!?!?! Tony

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (May 26, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Who you tryin to fool, that's a pepper mill baby!


A mini pm


----------



## Tclem (May 26, 2016)

Tony said:


> Why did you name it Mike???? Oh wait, I get it. The wood is from one of those trees in the Holy Land that's like 2000 years old right?!?!?! Tony


Exactly. Old wood reminds me of .....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 26, 2016)

Tony said:


> Why did you name it Mike???? Oh wait, I get it. The wood is from one of those trees in the Holy Land that's like 2000 years old right?!?!?! Tony





Tclem said:


> Exactly. Old wood reminds me of .....



WHATTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (May 26, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> WHATTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tony started it. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Tony started it. Lol



Yes, HE did.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (May 26, 2016)

Nice work Tony C.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 26, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Nice work Tony C.


Thanks. Have to make a few more now. Fingers are burnt from grinding so I'm gonna get on the lathe for a little bit lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 26, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Thanks. Have to make a few more now. Fingers are burnt from fringing so I'm gonna get on the lathe for a little bit lol




what the hell is "fringing" Going to have to get a translate program!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (May 26, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> what the hell is "fringing" Going to have to get a translate program!!!


man you are just getting to . Read it again. You need glasses. It says grinding ahhhhhhhh.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 26, 2016)

Tclem said:


> man you are just getting to . Read it again. You need glasses. It says grinding ahhhhhhhh.



You lying no spelling sack of bird guano ......................

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (May 26, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> You lying no spelling sack of bird guano ......................


Hansen abe bands jshsbf java G


----------



## Mike1950 (May 26, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Hansen abe bands jshsbf java G




Oh my- It has to be the hat.................

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2016)

Fantastic Tony. I bet they never seen one like that. Excellent finish. Does it have a liner in it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 26, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Fantastic Tony. I bet they never seen one like that. Excellent finish. Does it have a liner in it?


No. Bottle in it. Cap glued into the top. Unscrews

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2016)

Tclem said:


> No. Bottle in it. Cap glued into the top. Unscrews



So it *can* double as a pepper mill. Unscrew and pour out ground pepper.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 26, 2016)

Kevin said:


> So it *can* double as a pepper mill. Unscrew and pour out ground pepper.


It's a secret that wasn't suppose to get out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (May 26, 2016)

Cool! That's a gorgeous piece of olive. Should be great for seasoning Holy salads...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## chippin-in (May 30, 2016)

That wood is spectacular. the workmanship aint bad either

robert

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 18, 2016)

Damn fine job on a damn fine piece of wood Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 24, 2016)

i have a fair amount of olive wood. some burl stump sections. what size is needed for your turnings?


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i have a fair amount of olive wood. some burl stump sections. what size is needed for your turnings?


Lol a lady just emailed me about 10 minutes ago wanting one. I use at least 1 3/4 sq x 5". Is it dry and I would like to see a piece of the Burl for sure.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 25, 2016)

the olive was cut about a yr ago. but it tends to dry real slow and shrink damn near every time you cut it down or work it. would need to be stabilized i guess or kiln dried. i understand pentacryl will drive the moisture out of it and stabilize it. i'll get you a picture of some i've got

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 25, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> the olive was cut about a yr ago. but it tends to dry real slow and shrink damn near every time you cut it down or work it. would need to be stabilized i guess or kiln dried. i understand pentacryl will drive the moisture out of it and stabilize it. i'll get you a picture of some i've got



I might be interested also


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn fine job on a damn fine piece of wood Tony.



Please watch your language young man when referring to a holy artifact . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

